# Food Safety News - 12/02/2021



## daveomak.fs (Dec 2, 2021)

*APHIS collaborates on antimicrobial use and resistance study*
By News Desk on Dec 02, 2021 12:05 am
The USDA’s Animal and Plant Health Inspection Service (APHIS) has begun a new collaborative effort to study antimicrobial use and resistance on commercial swine farms in the Midwest. Each year in the United States, at least 2.8 million people are infected with antibiotic-resistant bacteria or fungi. More than 35,000 people die as a result. According... Continue Reading


*Salmonella outbreak case count grows as FDA begins traceback; no food specified*
By Coral Beach on Dec 02, 2021 12:04 am
Nine more people are sick in a Salmonella outbreak of unknown origin, according to an update from the Food and Drug Administration. The case count for the Salmonella Javiana outbreak linked to an unknown source has increased to 28 cases, up from the 19 reported on Nov. 24. The FDA has not reported where the... Continue Reading


*Sweden assesses impact of climate change on food safety*
By Joe Whitworth on Dec 02, 2021 12:03 am
Climate change impacts such as higher average temperatures and more rain or droughts could increase the occurrence of some pathogens, according to a report from the Swedish Food Agency (Livsmedelsverket). The report also looks at the hazards that may become relevant in different food types as a result of climate change, with a focus on... Continue Reading


*FDA conducting on-site inspections in relation to outbreak from organic spinach*
By News Desk on Dec 02, 2021 12:01 am
The investigation into an E. Coli O157:H7 outbreak linked to baby spinach is in the on-site inspection phase for at least one company, according to an update from the Food and Drug Administration. The FDA had already begun product traceback and sample testing, which showed a link to Josie’s Organics organic baby spinach, but did... Continue Reading


*Norway checks Listeria controls at salmon producers; finds challenges*
By News Desk on Dec 02, 2021 12:00 am
Listeria can be found in salmon production environments and on fish, according to a study in Norway. Researchers said fish with low levels of Listeria monocytogenes could enter the downstream supply so maintaining the cold chain during transportation and further processing is crucial to prevent growth in the final products. The Institute of Marine Research screened for Listeria... Continue Reading


*Bread packaging error leads to recall in four states*
By News Desk on Dec 01, 2021 06:16 pm
Calise & Sons Bakery Inc. produced Italian Scala Bread but packaged it in another product’s bags, prompting the company to initiate a recall. Italian Scala bread with sesame seeds was packaged as golden flax seed Scala bread, according to the company’s recall notice posted by the Food and Drug Administration. The bread was distributed to... Continue Reading


----------

